# Need a great 2 Bedroom or larger in Orlando for 2/10-2/17



## darrius1st (Jan 2, 2018)

I need a 2 bedroom or larger at a great resort something with nice pools, good service and secure entrance. We need it for the week 2/10 - 2/17.


----------



## Mlev (Jan 2, 2018)

I can offer you 2br condo. PLEASE CALL ME 248-543-8627-HOME. 248-390-4859-CELL, TEXT YOUR PH # ON MY SELL ASAP.


----------



## Mlev (Jan 2, 2018)

Price for 2br (a few options): $90/n, $630/7n
Call or text on my cell 248-390-4859


----------



## K.vbee (Jan 2, 2018)

darrius1st said:


> I need a 2 bedroom or larger at a great resort something with nice pools, good service and secure entrance. We need it for the week 2/10 - 2/17.
> 
> 
> If you are still looking for more options, let me know.
> ...


----------



## Mlev (Jan 11, 2018)

Are you still int. un 2(3)br unit in Orlando?


----------



## darrius1st (Jan 12, 2018)

Mlev said:


> Are you still int. un 2(3)br unit in Orlando?


YES I'm am but you never gave the name of the resort.


----------



## Mlev (Jan 12, 2018)

Please send your email on my sell 248-390-4859.


----------



## jl2010 (Jan 18, 2018)

Focus on the Wyndham Bonnet Creek. 5 pools (one set up like the ruins of a spanish fort and one a giant pirate ship with waterslide), 2 lazy rivers, 9 outdoor hot tubs, grills all over,  multiple restaurants, Outdoor Pool bar with live music many nights, mini golf and two waterslides  and all WITHIN THE GATES of Disney and one of the only pieces of property Disney could not get their hands on.
They even open up a presidential unit for viewing Disney fireworks each night at Magic Kingdom and Animal Kingdom. Thats how close they are. Fantastic Resort! Get a unit in either Tower Del Luna or Tower Del Sol (many presidential units) for prime location.

Best of all they do not nickel and dime you like at Orange lake for the lazy river tubes rentals. No extra charges here. All free at Bonnet Creek.


----------



## vacation4u (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi, 
I have a 2 bedroom available for the dates you are looking for ( Feb 10 to 17) at Westgate town center.

If you are interested, Please let me know

Thanks.


----------



## talsal (Feb 5, 2018)

NM I have March 10-17


----------

